# WTB trailer



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Looking to buy used 16ft tandem axial utility trailer.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Texas Trailer Supply*

I was in the same boat as you and ended up getting a new 16' tandem on sale at Texas trailer Supply for 995.00 ... about the same price as the used ones I was loking at. 
I have had it over a year and it made several trips back and forth to the deer lease at 860 miles round trip and haven't had an issue yet. 
They do all the paper work and the lic plate gets mailed to you so no wasted time at tax office.

No affiliation with this company at all just a pleased customer.


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*trailer*

I was just looking at them called and talk to them drive out is $1116.40 the cheapest I have found new are used I agree ill be going with them thanks.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*tires*

They put used tires on their trailers but I negotiated for new and also had them put buddy bearings on the axles.

You will be happy with it.


----------

